# American Excellence Going, Going…



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Lee posted the other day that American Excellence (a great on-line store for model vehicles) is apparently going away. Most of my diecast collection is from American Excellence. I’ll miss them, but my wallet won’t since I won’t have as much temptation.

But there’s good and bad news. The good news is they are having a 50% off sale for everything. The bad news is almost everything that’s left is high end stuff and even with 50% off is more than I want to pay.

American Excellence - Diecast Model Cars. 100 % Diecast. All Brands. All Scales (american-excellence.com)


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I looked through the site and found a few vehicles I liked.

I often shopped for vehicles at a place called Buffalo Road Imports.






Buffalo Road Imports


Diecast construction scale models, toys, books, airplanes, trucks, cars, trains, bulldozers, heavy haul, Caterpillar, Komatsu




www.constructionscalemodels.com





Their website is kind of clumsy as they are not very internet savvy, but you can get an idea of what the offer if you take a look.

They sell pretty much anything in diecast. If you are a construction equipment fan, their shop in Clarence, NY is amazing. I never saw so much die cast in one place like that.

Tom


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I wish you had not shown me this! At least the HO selection is limited, but a few cool items left.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

So many of these great suppliers, along with LHS have gone, or probably will be gone from business soon. It's a fact of a hobby that has less and less participants, hence, less business or sales. eBay is still doing well, and may soon be the main source of things we like to purchase. Like it or not, you can still find most of what you are looking for there. Sure there are ruthless sellers there, but, for the most part, the sellers are just regular folks like you or me. Folks just trying to lessen their particular collections so these things are not left for their survivors. There still seems to be a large interest in most things train related out there, and that is good for both buyers and sellers. I go though spurts of selling off my stuff, and then buying some replacements. I will be 75 soon, and this may just be the last year of buying train stuff. Most of my other collections have very little interest, so there is a surplus of items available, and, there are few if any buyers. Wrong time, wrong place, poor choices. But, that is my lot in life. I did enjoy acquiring all my things. It's the "hunt". You all know the drill. 

I am still looking for a 1/43 Divco Sealtest Milk Truck. It may become my Holy Grail, and last train related purchase, if ever I find one for sale.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, it is a shame they are shutting down. They were my go-to diecast retailer. I looked earlier this morning and they have fewer than 200 1:43 models left, and no 1:50 or 1:48 scale model vehicles left. I saw nothing I wanted.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I looked a couple weeks ago, same result. Nothing left that I wanted. I have a bunch of their military stuff that I'm going to put on the Menard's 14.5" flatcars for a military train, I was hoping to pick up a few more pieces.


----------

